# Macro Bees



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice clear pic.
What camera do you use?


----------



## Beeman95 (Dec 29, 2013)

Very nice!! What lens are you using?


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice pic...what *skill* are you using?

I know folks with really, really nice smokers and boxes hives tools.

Doesn't improve their beekeeping...but learning the craft does.

Nicely made photos...Well Done!


----------



## Shasta Bees (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you guys,

I use both DSLR and micro 4/3 system. For the bee pictures, I'm using u43, olympus system. Because I manual focus for macro, I use an old Canon FD 100mm F4 manual lens with Canon Extension Tube FD50. You can pick this up on ebay for $100 to $150. I will probably pick up a $25 focusing rail.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Outstanding photo!


----------



## Ian G (Jul 29, 2014)

Awesome pics! I like your other thread as well. Ive now got some new pics for desktop backgrounds.


----------



## Quilting Bee (Mar 14, 2015)

Beautiful shot! Looking forward to more.


----------



## Shasta Bees (Feb 11, 2015)

Ian G said:


> Awesome pics! I like your other thread as well. Ive now got some new pics for desktop backgrounds.


Ian,

You can download the full size pictures here.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/16861162259/


----------



## Shasta Bees (Feb 11, 2015)

Quilting Bee,

when the sun is bright and weather is warm, I will take more pictures.

Thank you,


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

The photos are very sharp. Is it a lot of effort to photograph bees in the field? Can you take video with that system? Probably not because you need the flash to freeze the motion with the lens stopped down as much as possible for some depth of field...but the stills are soooo sharp. Nice work.


----------



## Shasta Bees (Feb 11, 2015)

Solarbeez said:


> The photos are very sharp. Is it a lot of effort to photograph bees in the field? Can you take video with that system? Probably not because you need the flash to freeze the motion with the lens stopped down as much as possible for some depth of field...but the stills are soooo sharp. Nice work.


Hi, with my sturdy tripod, it's not very hard. What is hard is because I'm using an extension tube, it's hard to manually focus with such a shallow depth of field.

For video, wont be hard at all. For movie like motion I would set the shutter speed at 1/50 sec and 24 frames per second with aperture at f22 for a deeper depth of field. And with auto iso that may fluctuate between 200 to 3200, video will come out just fine. I will give it a try when I get a chance.

Thanks


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

Shasta Bees said:


> Hi, with my sturdy tripod, it's not very hard. What is hard is because I'm using an extension tube, it's hard to manually focus with such a shallow depth of field.
> 
> For video, wont be hard at all. For movie like motion I would set the shutter speed at 1/50 sec and 24 frames per second with aperture at f22 for a deeper depth of field. And with auto iso that may fluctuate between 200 to 3200, video will come out just fine. I will give it a try when I get a chance.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, yes, yes...please make a little video. I'd love to learn how to shoot sharper bee macros.


----------

